# Any Canadian roofers here?



## Jpierre (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am currently working on new product development and I am looking for information on Canadian roofs. 

Being specialized in the gutters and rainwater management, we lack information on roofs.
We want to launch a gutter guard in Canada that is inserted under the shingles. However, discussions with some contractors make us believe that more and more frequently the first row of shingles is glued to the starter course and it is impossible to insert the eavestrough protection without having to unstick the shingles.

I have some questions for Canadian roofers:
•	Can you describe how you install the roof on the roof edge? Is the first shingle row often glued?
•As a proportion of job you do, how many first shingle are stuck? 
•How many job you think that this type of product will not fit? 1 on 3? More or less?
•What might cause a problem installing a gutter guard that slips under the shingles?
•In terms of the warranty, if a gutter installer slips a gutter guard under the shingles, it changes something?

It would be really appreciated if some of you can confirm my thought.
Many thanks,


----------



## Jpierre (Dec 1, 2014)

Here a picture to have a better idea of what i am talking about.


----------



## Calgary Roofing (Apr 6, 2015)

Ice damming nightmare


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Calgary Roofing said:


> Ice damming nightmare


INDEED :thumbup:


----------



## gavelgeneralroofing (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm not sure I understand.. What is the product for? Does it melt snow? 

Sticking shingles? Dude never heard of a flat bar? Or is this the 80s and guys still tarring their starts lol


----------



## D'Angelo&Sons (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't think the product is meant to melt snow it's a gutter guard to prevent debris from clogging the gutters (leaf guard possibly).

I agree that installing a roof that way is a sure way to see some ice dams come winter, especially in Cananda


----------



## peakroofing (Jan 17, 2016)

To be perfectly honest, that product looks like a nightmare! Previous comments are correct that that is an ice dam waiting to happen. I would recommend Alu-rex or Diamondback products personally.


----------



## gigsguy (Jan 21, 2016)

*No one is Canadian roofers here?*

No one is Canadian roofers here?


----------

